# Photo of a girl



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's like a geothermal map. Reminds me of brain scans as well, medical illustrations. And yet there seems to be something depersonalized and emotional about it at the same time. It strips a person down to their core being. You can't see the girl, you can't see into her, but you can sense her heat...even when she is unhappy. Is she meant to be alive or dead? There is no one there but radiation....maybe she should be dead instead because radiation isn't worth much is it. Reduced to the same contours and anomolies of the earth's crust, a medical diagram with no real body of which to speak or touch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

She is not dead, but she feels dead to the world around her.
You can still see her unhappiness.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Story of my life.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I love it. Who was the model?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

It is someone who means a lot to me, but I can not print her name, sorry
But thank you for your comment.

Greg


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> It is someone who means a lot to me, but I can not print her name, sorry
> But thank you for your comment.
> 
> Greg


That is perfectly understandable.


----------

